# Growing Up Male Was Tough ...



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

... when there were so many gorgeous women on TV!



Between Elizabeth Montgomery, Dawn Wells, Barbara Eden and so many others, a young man was often driven to drink!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, I agree the stars were really classy and beautiful back in the day.  Sandra Dee, Natalie Wood, young Elizabeth Taylor, Mary Tyler Moore, Marlo Thomas, Kim Novak to name a few.  

Some of the last of the classier stars are Meryl Streep, Sally Fields and Kim Basinger.  They are a bit long in the tooth now, but still classy. I think Kim Basinger has that "old" Hollywood look.


"Stars" these days seem make a concerted effort to be as trashy as possible, both in the way they dress and the way they conduct themselves...this goes for both male and female.  Most of them I have never seen in a movie, and only know about them because of bad behavior.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Yes, I agree the stars were really classy and beautiful back in the day.  Sandra Dee, Natalie Wood, young Elizabeth Taylor, Mary Tyler Moore, Marlo Thomas, Kim Novak to name a few.



MTM - lol! They're showing all the old Dick Van Dyke Show and MTM episodes on TV, and I'm looking at MTM and saying to myself, "She isn't bad!" :love_heart:



> Some of the last of the classier stars are Meryl Streep, Sally Fields and Kim Basinger.  They are a bit long in the tooth now, but still classy. I think Kim Basinger has that "old" Hollywood look.



I think of Kim Basinger the way you think of Patrick Swayze. 



> "Stars" these days seem make a concerted effort to be as trashy as possible, both in the way they dress and the way they conduct themselves...this goes for both male and female.  Most of them I have never seen in a movie, and only know about them because of bad behavior.



That seems to have become an entirely new "class" of star - the "_Famous for Being Nothing But Themselves_" category. What's sad is that so many people love following their exploits.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

Donna Reed.  Yeah, now!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Donna Reed.  Yeah, now!



I TOTALLY ignored that show growing up, and even now that it's being re-run I'm not really paying attention to it, but yeah, Donna is starting to look really good! 

Amazing how people change _their_ appearance when _we_ get older, isn't it?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

I fall in love with her all over again every Christmas when Clarence comes down to save George . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2013)

Let's not forget the adorable Barbara Eden in "I Dream of Jeannie"...loved her and that show!  Here's a pic of her then, and a more recent photo of her with Larry Hagman...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Let's not forget the adorable Barbara Eden in "I Dream of Jeannie"...loved her and that show!  Here's a pic of her then, and a more recent photo of her with Larry Hagman...



I still drool when I watch that show.

... especially when she keeps saying "Yes, Master!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2013)

She was a sweetie, back then there was an issue where they wouldn't let her bellybutton show in her show costume...things have certainly changed, haven't they?   ...sorry, didn't see you already mentioned her in your initial post.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> She was a sweetie, back then there was an issue where they wouldn't let her bellybutton show in her show costume...things have certainly changed, haven't they?   ...sorry, didn't see you already mentioned her in your initial post.



That's okay - mention her as much as you want! :love_heart:

Funny how she couldn't show her belly-button, but her cleavage was right there in our faces ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2013)

I always thought Elly May Clampett (Donna Douglas) from the Beverly Hillbillies was very pretty, and the fact that she just love those critters was a big plus!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always thought Elly May Clampett (Donna Douglas) from the Beverly Hillbillies was very pretty, and the fact that she just love those critters was a big plus!



Now see, Sea, Elly May never did anything for me. I like that she liked critters (and they obviously liked her), but that show never did anything for me. Now, when they play re-runs in the morning on TV I cringe, because I just KNOW Granny is going to start one of her extended whining sessions.


----------

